# links for centre's of exellence?



## CdG (Aug 24, 2008)

Im looking for places/seminars in France or the U.K kinda like router basic training where I can pay for accomandation & concentrate on aquiring skills I wish to posess but do not, as Henry Thoreau said"It is good to build castles in the sky now put foundations beneath them" any suggestions or practical methods of tuition would be deeply apreciated,Ive got my garage & I'd love to set up aTable router but where to start?So calling all you golden handed folk Im thirsty for your knowledge thanking you kindly Charlie(CdG)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Charlie, you don't have to spend anything to learn routing. Spend a week of your time going through members threads, especially those who post photo shoots SHOWING how they do things. Also there must be thousands of video shorts on the internet showing every aspect of routing.
Please do bear in mind that most of the above tend to use the table mounted router for most of the time and whilst a table mounted router could be considered essential, the hand held plunge router opens up a whole new world of routing that's not possible on the table. Here is just one example that I assure you could not be made to this standard on the table.

ps: these are meant to be copies of FRENCH balloon clocks, just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## CdG (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow Harry golden hands!Thanks Harry its not that I want to spend money on learning Imean I taught myself to play the flute & speak Hebrew so teaching myself to use a router shouldn't be a problem,Ive set up a work bench in my kitchen & have been experimenting with my POF 50 but I still haven't got hold of the manual but the pennys slowly starting to drop any way Harry Im finding it all very satysfying & I lookforward to the road ahead with endless "serendipity" ,your work is beautifull & I cannot thank you enougth I plan to send 'Checktwice'(John)a little video clip with me brandishing my POF 50 my time will come Harry you & yours be well & this fourum is allready paying dividends!untill the next time Shalom ver Kol toov(all the best!)


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Charlie I like to pick a project, study it and find the material and tools required to build it. We must walk before we run.  Maybe find a simple project and find out the material and try to pick one that you can do with your tools on hand. 

Harry makes a good point if you picked a clock like one of his gems, you would not need a table. Pick a project and ask the members their advice or suggestions. Wood working is a balance between project and tools.

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For anyone stuck for a straightforward one or two day project, perhaps this past one of mine might fit the bill.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/5483-another-project-harry.html


----------

